# Wig Advice



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Well, okay. For our friend's sci-fi themed costume party this year, I've decided to go as a character from a 90's tv show I loved as a kid - Space Cases. (PLEASE tell me at least one of you remembers that show...?)

The character is Catalina...









Yep. Rainbow hair and all.

Anyway, though I've searched quite thoroughly, there's no rainbow wig out there that looks like Cat's hair. Not surprising, really, I'm sure it was custom made for the show.

I also searched for anyone else who may have made a Cat costume, and found only one person - a rather prolific cosplayer, actually.

By her own account, she bought a plain white bob wig and hand painted it - but she didn't say what kind of paint she used. What would work best on artificial hair? I think spray paint would be too hard to control, plus it might get gummy. Acrylic is obviously too thick.

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I spray painted a wig that was attached to a mask last year, it covered well but will not give you the sheen of real hair. It looked more like dry neon green hay, lol. It also took for ever to dry and even after a week/week and a half was still tacky to the touch. What about the craft dyes or RIT dye, I'm not sure if it would take hold to the synthetic fibers but it might. I would snatch a tuft from the back and try it out.

Sharpie markers might work but that would be very time consuming...I know they work on human hair....don't ask,LOL


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a pic of the mask I redid just to show you the effect the spray paint will give u

Just checked YouTube...tons of tutorials under dying sythetic wig, looks like 70% alcohol and acrilic ink will get the job done but the inks are a little pricey ($6 a color times 5 or 6 colors...OUCH). I did see one referring dying sythetic hair with sharpie but didn't go any further (maybe you can extract the ink from the sharpie to avoid buying the $6 bottles of ink) and mix them with the alcohol. Anyway, sorry I couldn't be more help, good luck


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for the advice! I'll check on YouTube, too, and poke around the craft store.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I totally remember the show haha. I'm curious if your just looking on Halloween websites for wigs or if you know any good wig websites? I can never find any good variations of wig types in the Halloween stores, but I don't know any good actual wig websites.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Real hair wigs are very expensive because, well, they're made of REAL HAIR. Which kinda squicks me out, but if I went bald for any reason I'd be all Beyonce & wearing the finest.

Google is your friend. Check out local beauty supply places like Sally's or any other similar places. You could even check with your hair salon to see if they have any ideas or suggestions on wigs.

If you want to try out dyeing techniques, go buy some of those clip on hair extensions you can get almost anywhere & try out different techniques with those first.


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I would try an airbrush. The mind boggles as to how long it would take to achieve that saturation of color on synthetic fibers, but you'd achieve the thinnest possible accumulation of paint.

Have you considered making the wig yourself from natural fibers, like mohair or yak hair? Those should dye beautifully. I know there are tutorials on YouTube for how to make wigs. I've never been brave enough to try, which is how I've accumulated more than five huge storage tubs of just wigs. 

As for where and how I've accumulated the wigs: I've found human hair wigs as low as $1 at garage sales and estate sales. Salvation Army often has a decent supply. eBay has so many options it makes my head hurt. But best of all: look for costume shops that are going out of business. Oh my, the choices!!


----------

